# Carbon Fiber Shooter 4 Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends I have this Very nice Carbon Fiber "No Name" Slingshot From a SSF Member~LiquideBullet..

I seen that Vly62 has made a great review of this carbo slingshot with all the specs.......

I much say when I first seen this slingshot was well impressed ....very well designed..small compact for the pocket...

can use different tube sets as the is a slot cut....ya know about what ever you want to throw on the frame..2040..1845..1745

single tube set weaved thru the frame..or a full looped tube set & even the persuto tube set...I have tried the 2040 tubing

shoots like a dream...it took me maybe 10 shots too find the sweet spot for shooting...I need to pick up some 1842 yet..

the shooter cam with the mystery red tube & leather pouch..the tube maybe only 3mm..strange stuff too use...But it puts the ammo right on target....easy pull ..5 pounds..this tubing seems to favor 5/16" steel......I changed the pouch ..to a deer hide no center hole

And let me tell ya the BB'S really haul the mail..so for now is will be my BB shooter...

Fit the hand very well..great pleasure to shoot....You would have to contact LiquideBullet for more info on this slingshot..

Thank you again LiquideBullect for a wonderful slingshot....

Check out Vly62 for his input on this slingshot as well........

Well I may just call the DinOmite....But my thinking says Donkey cuz it can tag along with the MULE

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That type of tubing might be from the tackle store. I think it's the kind used on match fishing slingshots, to launch a hand full of maggots around your fishing float.

That looks like an exceedingly nice slingshot! Congrats on the acquisition Oldmiser, enjoy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very Nice OM ! Looks like a fun shooter .


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice OM your fairly packing in the shooters and reviews lately bud. That is ace, enjoy it and get those bb's zipping.


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> That type of tubing might be from the tackle store. I think it's the kind used on match fishing slingshots, to launch a hand full of maggots around your fishing float.
> 
> That looks like an exceedingly nice slingshot! Congrats on the acquisition Oldmiser, enjoy!


Hehehehe yes, it is from tacklestore ;-) But it is not for match fishing slingshots.. it is not designed for slingshots.. It is

something special designed special carp fishing method ;-)


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Well my friends I have this Very nice Carbon Fiber "No Name" Slingshot From a SSF Member~LiquideBullet..
> 
> I seen that Vly62 has made a great review of this carbo slingshot with all the specs.......
> 
> ...


Hey my friend,

Thank you for the nice review.. I really appreciate it.. ;-) You are such a kind person, nice to have

good friens like you... 

Enjoy shooting it my friend... ;-)


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

LiquideBullet said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > That type of tubing might be from the tackle store. I think it's the kind used on match fishing slingshots, to launch a hand full of maggots around your fishing float.
> ...


Internal elastic designed for use inside your match fishing pole, so the carp can not break the tackle so easy?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> LiquideBullet said:
> 
> 
> > Viper010 said:
> ...


Tell you what..this red line is awesome for the no name slingshot.I have yet too see any wear on this elastic....OM


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> LiquideBullet said:
> 
> 
> > Viper010 said:
> ...


Yeees!! Yes my friend, exactly ;-) The most interessting sizes are the 4mm(green) and the 3,2mm(Red). Best for me is the Red full looped! But thise tubes are really expensive in

comparison with Dankung tubes.. But they last very long ;-)


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I've got the same elastic on one of my slings I pulled it back as far as it would go with 3/8 steel it busted a hole straight though the can


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

Tom Stevens said:


> I've got the same elastic on one of my slings I pulled it back as far as it would go with 3/8 steel it busted a hole straight though the can


Yes, I belive ;-) I use them full looped Dankung style! They are really fun to shoot. They give enough power which means enough speed and very

good feeling when you release the pouch.. Very accure and fun to shoot ;-)


----------

